# Anybody growing citrus trees? ie. lemons, calamansi, etc.?



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

http://dominionjanitorssupply.com/tangerinefarm/plants.html

Just found this place out in Delta/Ladner area that sounds very interesting. The guy has several large greenhouses filled with different exotic fruit trees. Going out to get a calamansi or calamondon tree & maybe a couple of other hardy citrus trees.

Right now I have an Improved Meyers lemon & Eureka lemon tree in my backyard/greenhouse. Plan to add more as soon as I can hook up with Tom.

Wondering if any other BCA members have the citrus or fruit growing bug like I do?

Anthony


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Dragon fruit, Guava, Pomegranates?! Thats so awesome!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't tasted calamansi in over 6 years!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I started a bunch of seedlings from dragon orange seeds a couple of months ago but they all started to die - I only have one left! I have such a brown thumb lol... I will have to check that site out tho, it looks really interesting!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got a small Meyer lemon and a lime. I got lemons off the Meyer last year, but unfortunately the lemon has powdery mildew and may not be long for this world. Needs a treatment when I have time, gah.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I had a pound brought in from Phillipines last week... it was amazing. Can't wait to go back, hopefully this month, and drink fresh juice instead of water.

It got to a point where it was hurting my enamel so had to take some time off.... so I know your pain  


gmachine19 said:


> I haven't tasted calamansi in over 6 years!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Anybody want to carpool with me down to the citrus farm sometime this week send me your contact info & I'll try to let you know when I'm going. It's by appointment only btw.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Going down there this afternoon.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Picked up a huge Calamansi tree for myself, a small one for my upstairs neighbour & some live lemon grass so I can grow for future cooking.

Very much worth the trip down & Tom has very kindly offered to teach me how to graft so I can make up my own citrus combo trees. Thinking of doing an Improved Meyers lemon with Key Lime, sweet Chinese kumquat & a Sasamat mandarin. Will be doing another with Vietnamese lime, Vietnamese lemon, Eureka pink lemon & Persian lime.:bigsmile:

He has one tree that has 6 grafts on it. Absolutely gorgeous & so healthy.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just spent the afternoon hanging out with Tom at his greenhouse.

Picked up a Key Lime, Vietnamese Cooking Lemon, and a Varigated Pink Lemonade Eureka (has pink flesh inside and used to make pink lemonade). The first two have fruit growing already and the Key lime has over 100 blossoms and baby limes all over. The Pink Eureka is a cutting that will need another few months to start sending out buds and blossoms.

Whoo hoo. Up to 6 citrus trees in my collection now (4 varieties of lemons, 1 lime and 1 Calamansi). I'll be going back there next Saturday to help Tom transplant a bunch of citrus trees into bigger pots and to do my grafting.

Looking to add a Moro Blood Orange, Ponderosa Lemon, Satsuma Mandarin, and Tangerine to my collection (either as individual trees or as grafts onto a single rootstock).

I'm also getting a 3 in 1 pot Hawaiian Papaya plants next week to raise. 

Anthony


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, sounds great! Let us know how they grow, and the grafting sounds really interesting.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Just spent the afternoon hanging out with Tom at his greenhouse.
> 
> Picked up a Key Lime, Vietnamese Cooking Lemon, and a Varigated Pink Lemonade Eureka (has pink flesh inside and used to make pink lemonade). The first two have fruit growing already and the Key lime has over 100 blossoms and baby limes all over. The Pink Eureka is a cutting that will need another few months to start sending out buds and blossoms.
> 
> ...


Wow. So do you have a greenhouse to keep them in? or are they grown indoor and do you keep them outside.. not too cold with winter coming? If you are having success, I am so envious and would like to do something similar but I don't have a clue about keeping them.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I will keep some of them indoors this summer, although I will probably keep a few outside in the sunroom or in a reinforced portable greenhouse on my deck under the covered pergola with some supplemental heating and lights.

I'm supposed to pick up three Hawaiian papaya plants from Tom this Saturday when I go help him transplant his trees. Those stay inside for the winter and then into the big greenhouse in the summer (once I've built it). The portable greenhouses are 5' x 5' and the big one is 12' x 8' (aluminum with double pane polycarbonate). If I had the space still in my backyard, I would have gotten the 20' x 14' that my friend Chin found on CL for me.

The two lemons & Calamansi trees will probably stay in the sunroom. The new trees will probably stay inside (more sensitive to cold).

Anthony


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

This is good news for me...I could use some freebee Lemons for my Coconut lemon cakes


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm also getting a 3 in 1 pot Hawaiian Papaya plants next week to raise.

Anthony[/QUOTE]

I would be careful with the Hawaiian Papayas . Hawaii is one of the largest produces of GM papayas.

http://www.greenpeace.org/raw/content/seasia/en/press/reports/problems-with-gm-papaya-2.pdf

Genetically Modified Papayas with Virus Resistance


----------

